# Nice lock for your Home Theater...



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish i could install this in our HT... http://www.smarthome.com/millennium...idential-ultimate-lock-3000-satin-nickel.html . It looks like an awesome lock, but it would be a major problem with my doors being so thick.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Ron, the link didn't work for me (might have changed?) but I think this is the one you were pointing to...

http://www.theultimatelock.com/ 

It certainly does look impressive! We were in Barcelona not long ago, and rented a small apartment. The lock on the door had either 3 or 4 dead bolts built in that all worked with the turn of the key. After seeing it, I wanted to look for one at home, but I never got around to it. This might be a cheaper, easier option.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Ron, the link didn't work for me (might have changed?) but I think this is the one you were pointing to...
> 
> http://www.theultimatelock.com/
> 
> It certainly does look impressive! We were in Barcelona not long ago, and rented a small apartment. The lock on the door had either 3 or 4 dead bolts built in that all worked with the turn of the key. After seeing it, I wanted to look for one at home, but I never got around to it. This might be a cheaper, easier option.


It was an open box lock... Apparently some one bought it already. I updated the post to the satin version of the lock. The Open box was in the email of specials I get from them. It was only $120 for a brass version.

Here is some info about the lock...

"Captain Ron Daniels, owner and creator of the Ultimate Lock witnessed far too many home invasions while patrolling the streets of Houston, Texas. After 10 years of research and development, thousands of engineering hours and a passion to end home invasions the Ultimate Lock was born. Over 10 years of blood, sweat, and tears have gone into creating the strongest deadbolt in the world.

When a door is forced open it is most commonly due to a weak section of the door frame closest to the deadbolt.

The Ultimate Lock eliminates this common problem with its specially engineered steel strike plate. It's designed to withstand extraordinary force and is virtually unbreakable.

*One of the major advantages of the Ultimate Lock is that it marries the door jamb and door frame using extra long screws drilled in at opposite directions at 30 degree angles.*

In essence, your door becomes a solid brick wall. A criminal would have to knock your whole wall down in order to kick open the door.

In instances where your door is being kicked in, these extra long screws will dig deep into the door's frame and increases the amount of force your door can handle in the event of a kick-in.

Don't worry! You're not going to have to remember to turn an extra knob. *The Ultimate Lock utilizes two deadbolts that work in unison; a mortise deadbolt and a rim deadbolt. When coupled together you'll have an unprecedented defense against home invasions.*

The secondary security lock protrudes slightly across the door frame so that you can see from up to 40 feet away that your door is locked. A convenient feature that our customers have benefited from.

*With the push of a button the Ultimate Lock renders any key useless.
You're always protected, even if your intruder has the real key to your home.
*
Most standard locks only offer 4-pin bump protection. With six high security pins, it makes picking the Ultimate Lock virtually impossible.

*The Ultimate Lock has 6-pin tumblers, and three of the six tumbler sets are bump-pin arrangements. That is what makes it so difficult to pick or bump the Ultimate Lock.
*
The Ultimate Lock comes with additional extra long screws to be used for your hinges. By using these longer screws in place of your existing hinge screws you will increase the amount of force your door can withstand even more!


Installing the ULTIMATE LOCK requires no more technical know-how than a standard deadbolt. On average it only takes a certified professional locksmith 30 to 60 minutes from start to finish!

The Residential Series is easy to install and no more difficult than a standard deadbolt. The commercial lock, on the other hand is a little more complicated and may require professional installation."


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Ron, the link didn't work for me (might have changed?) but I think this is the one you were pointing to...
> 
> http://www.theultimatelock.com/
> 
> It certainly does look impressive! We were in Barcelona not long ago, and rented a small apartment. The lock on the door had either 3 or 4 dead bolts built in that all worked with the turn of the key. After seeing it, I wanted to look for one at home, but I never got around to it. This might be a cheaper, easier option.


I just ordered one for the HT. I am going to have Locksmith do the install since the door is a 300lb slab. :T


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I just ordered one for the HT. I am going to have Locksmith do the install since the door is a 300lb slab. :T


If possible, take a few photos after install. It will be interesting to see. Or better yet, how about a few showing installation


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty inexpensive deadbolt.

I had some heavy duty door locks put on my house about a year ago. I had those cheapo contractor off the shelf locks that the builder had put on 6 years ago. 

They are Medeco 3 Maxum Residential Deadbolts. Drill, Wrench, Bump, Pry, Pick. The keys are also registered and protected from copying. They ran about $300 a lock installed. They have some pretty good videos on the site demonstrating attacks...http://www.medeco.com/en/site/medeco/Products/?groupId=915446&productId=915447


----------

